# ClipArtBoom Offers New Player Pack Cutting-Edge Player Names and Numbers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

When decorating team uniforms for your customers this year, don’t offer the same old boring athletic designs, create looks that are fresh and cool with The Player Pack. Offered by ClipArtBoom (Clipartboom.com | Premium Vector and Digital Clip Art Designs), one of the industry’s newest stock artwork companies, this new collection features athletic tails and player names and numbers with a modern twist on traditional favorites. 

The pack includes 16 interactive athletic tails and 14 collegiate name and number designs in CorelDRAW (CDR), Abobe Illustrator (AI), and EPS file formats. Files come in one-and two-color versions and include 23 fonts. There also are five high resolution digital textures. Five bonus files show how to use the digital textures with the player name and numbers. 

Everything is royalty free with unlimited usage. These vector designs are ideal for screen printing, vinyl cutting, sublimation, digital transfers, and direct-to-garment printing. To view package designs, go to Vector Athletic Tails and Player Names & Numbers . For more information, go to www.clipartboom.com; call (747) 777-2942, or email [email protected].


----------

